# Tiller conversion to Aerator with Aeroller attachment



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone try one of these Aerollers? Just curious to hear some thoughts on them.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://lawn-aerator-attachment.com/
They do claim a money back guarantee but I would make sure it is no questions asked and unconditional. At $170 it might not be a bad idea *if* you already own a compatible front tine tiller.

I like that the plug tines are mounted directly to the weights.

I would worry that a tillers gear ratio is not correct for aerating and that it would spin too fast and just till anyway or maybe run away from you. They do mention running at 80% throttle.

It doesn't look like it would turn very easily. Modern aerators have one way roller bearing tine wheel mounts so you can turn with the two halves rotating at different speeds. Or hydros with differentials.

Let us know what you decide and how it works.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Well I found out they aren't making them right now as they don't have a company that makes the rollers to their standard. If that changes they will begin selling them again. There were a couple youtube videos and it seemed to work fine. Shoot it cost almost $100 to rent an aerator from Home Depot for a day! $170 doesn't sound too bad after that. If they start making them again I will buy one.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Do you already have the tiller? If not I would look for a used aerator. They come up on Craigs List a lot. also FaceBook Marketplace.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes. I have one I am starting as a new life project. It should be fun as I like breathing new life into old machines. I may do a post on it. I do check for aerators from time to time. I don't see aerators cheap on craigslist. They are usually running and in the $1,000-1500 range. If I ever found a cheap one that doesn't start or something I'd be all over it.


----------

